#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιώματα επί των μελετών

## manman

Σε περίπτωση που ένας μηχανικός εκπονεί μελέτη για ένα κτήριο. Εν προκειμένω αναφέρομαι σε ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία σχεδίασης και τεύχη υπολογισμών. Μπορούν αυτά τα αρχεία να χρησιμοποιηθούν από άλλο μηχανικό για αλλαγές στη μελέτη;
Η μελέτη παραμένει "πνευματικό παιδί" του μηχανικού ή ανήκει στον ιδιοκτήτη;
Συγκεκριμένα ιδιοκτήτης μου ζητάει να του δώσω τα ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία της μελέτης ενός κτηρίου

----------


## Kostas2002

Από την στιγμή που έχει την μελέτη στα χέρια του σε έντυπη μορφή δεν έχεις υποχρέωση για κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Xάρης

Εξαρτάται τι συμφωνία κάνει ο καθένας μας.

Επειδή δε, για το εν λόγω θέμα είχα ενδιαφερθεί παλιότερα, πιο συγκεκριμένα για αποτελέσματα μελέτης που αφορούσε δημόσιο έργο και για τα οποία ζήτησα κάποια στοιχεία, έλαβα από τη δήμο (τον ιδιοκτήτη σαν να λέμε) αρνητική απάντηση με το αιτιολογικό ότι η μελέτη αποτελεί πνευματικό έργο της εταιρίας που την εκπόνησε και πρόσβαση σ' αυτήν έχει μόνο ο κύριος του έργου, ο οποίος δεν έχει καν το δικαίωμα να κοινοποιήσει τα στοιχεία σε τρίτο!
Θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι προσέφυγα τότε στον συνήγορο του πολίτη, ο οποίος υιοθέτησε τη θέση του Δήμου.

Κατ' αναλογία, ο ιδιοκτήτης, ούτε τα έντυπα σχέδια δεν μπορεί να δώσει σε τρίτο χωρίς την έγκριση του μελετητή.

----------

